# This dog didn't miss the bomb!



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

How would you like to be this guy? This Irishman returned from Slovakia with his wife after enjoying the holidays there. A dog indicates on his luggage and he's then detained by police for apparently trying to smuggle in plastic explosives. Imagine being this guy! The Slovakians then admit they planted the device in order to test their own security and then forgot to take it out. You can't make this stuff up. :lol::lol::lol:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,582132,00.html<SCRIPT language=javascript src="/js/news_showNext.js" _extended="true"></SCRIPT>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

their security must suck if they planted it and it wasn't detected on THEIR end!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> their security must suck if they planted it and it wasn't detected on THEIR end!


Yeah it's pretty bad when you plant something and then forget about it ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah it's pretty bad when you plant something and then forget about it ](*,)](*,)](*,)


Ain't the first, dollar to a donut says it won't be the last.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

yep, like i can't imagine this happening on a US-international flight. said a mouthful there, david, good granny grunt ( (  ).


----------

